# Cinnamon Cardamom tea



## sarah (Oct 8, 2009)

i'm having it right now,its fragrant,hot and sweet and i love it.Normally i have it in winter on very cold days,its not winter here though but i still love to have it sometimes,specially when kids r asleep and i can have some time by myself and log in on DC

 CINNAMON CARDAMOM TEA(SWEET MILK TEA):


2/3 c water
A little less than 1/2 a c of milk(2% is ok but whole is better for the traditional rich taste).
1 medium stick of cinnamon
2 cardamom pods
1/2(not heaping)tsp Lipton tea
a pinch of salt
Sugar(according to taste)
a couple of sprinkles of cinnamon powder


put water in a pan,add cinnamon and cardamom pods(open them up and put both seeds and pods in),let the water boil on low heat,so the flavors are fully released.When it comes to a boil,after one minute,add tea.Then add salt and milk and as much sugar as u like.For me its one tsp.Let the tea cook on low heat for a couple minutes,until the color turns to a light brown peachish.Remove from heat,strain and pour into your favorite cup.Garnish with some cinnamon powder.Enjoy!


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 8, 2009)

sounds good, and it's winter here!!!!! brrrrrrrr.........


----------



## sarah (Oct 13, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> sounds good, and it's winter here!!!!! brrrrrrrr.........



Trust me, its very good!!!


----------



## doug_k48 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll give it try, sounds real good!


----------



## radhuni (Oct 19, 2009)

We often drink 'CINNAMON CARDAMOM TEA' but we don't add salt.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 19, 2009)

What does cardamom taste like?  Never had any that I can remember.


----------



## jennifer75 (Oct 19, 2009)

I've been drinking Bigelow Vanilla Flavored tea these past few days...sweetened with either french vanilla creme or milk and sugar.  Yum.


----------



## radhuni (Oct 26, 2009)

Randy_ said:


> What does cardamom taste like?  Never had any that I can remember.



It is not easy to describe the exact taste of a spice. It has a sweet yet pungent taste and aroma.


----------

